# Stingray windshield and Atom hub



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Way out of my wheelhouse but is this a legit Stingray windshield? I believe the Atom hub is correct for a Krate. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## ODDER (Nov 12, 2021)

Got pics?


----------



## stoney (Nov 12, 2021)

Looks right to me Shawn.


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 12, 2021)

The hub and windshield are original. The windshield is missing the clamps to attach it to the bars, they are sort of a humped clamp that attaches with the bolt and nut you have on there now.

Nice finds!


----------



## ODDER (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a spare set of the clamps. Holler at me if ya need em.


----------



## ODDER (Nov 12, 2021)

Clamps


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey Shawn I think you'll get alot of PMs on that windshield, I never seen one before I expect they are pretty rare, that one looks in great shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Hey Shawn I think you'll get alot of PMs on that windshield, I never seen one before I expect that are pretty rare, that one looks in great shape.



Thanks Mike as soon as I figure out what they are worth I'll re-home them! V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 12, 2021)

Just let the bidding begin and see where it lands, LOL!!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

Nice finds for sure.

I just took some pics of the NOS windshield I have showing what’s involved with the mounting hardware and instructions.

Chris.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 12, 2021)

looks good to me !!   pm me on the hub


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2021)

nick tures said:


> looks good to me !!   pm me on the hub



PM turned off email me


----------



## nick tures (Nov 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> PM turned off email me



will do !!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 23, 2021)

Did this sale go anywhere? I need an Atom hub. 
Let me know, thanks, Rob


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2021)

Hub sold. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Dec 23, 2021)

It never hurts to check. Thanks, Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 19, 2022)

Did you ever do anything with the Atom hub? It is one of the few pieces I need to rebuild my Orange Krate. 
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Did you ever do anything with the Atom hub? It is one of the few pieces I need to rebuild my Orange Krate.
> Thanks, Rob



Sorry it’s sold. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jan 19, 2022)

I thought it would be, but it never hurts (too much) to ask. Thanks man, Rob


----------

